

Ask HN: Which is project management software do you use? And why? - slaxman

I have tried using Asana and Trello for project management for my team. But I find it difficult to make it stick with my team. It seems like too much work to do to learn them.<p>What has been your experience project management software?
======
ibstudios
I use Trello and reportsfortrello.com (plug: I wrote it).

What did you find difficult using Trello? How did you track your time in
Trello?

My recommended ways to track time using just Trello:

small team - List tracking - 1 card per person - whoever drags the card to
your "doing" list is tracked. You can use the membership to track assignments.

big team - membership tracking - 1 card for many members - track the
membership of a card while it is in your "doing" list. This way you can assign
membership of a card in a "staging" list and then have any member drag a card
to the "doing" list to track the team time. This way your Trello board becomes
a real time view of who is assigned what and show if they are currently
working on it.

Reportsfortrello.com will show all of the activity along the way. You can see
the time spent by the: card, board, and member. You keep the simple interface
in Trello and the ability to use the desktop, tab, iphone, android clients and
still get detailed time tracking (for those that need to see it).

I really don't think it gets any easier than dragging a card from one list to
another. Trello is great for having an awareness of the current tasks at hand
(the present). This awareness is not enough to manage. I created
reportsfortrello.com to give multiple views of the past.

Best of luck!

------
dorsiak7
Me and my team use Paymo.biz for almost two years now and we're pretty
satisfied with them. Why we use their app? Well to be honest the good price is
something we considered + it's pretty easy to use, it has a simple structure.

The design is a bit outdated, but they're working on some new version, so
that's a plus I guess.

------
selimthegrim
Would whoever designed JIRA explain to me why on earth there is no button to
Log Work under the Work Log tab on an issue? Instead I have to go to the More
menu and click Log Work.

And why is it considered a bad idea to be able to assign an issue to more than
one person by default? Have they ever heard of pair programming?

------
infinii
OP, what software are your team using currently? Maybe the inability to make
it stick is a mismatch of your team's workflow compared to the paradigm's used
within Asana or Trello.

~~~
slaxman
We use trello. But it seems to become redundant since folks end up sending
emails to other to update them on a task.

------
logicman
Have you asked your team why they don't stick with the tools? Is it too
difficult to use?

I invite you and your team to use Brightpod.com.

We built it :)

